
Show HN: Wing – a dead-simple, responsive CSS framework - kbr
https://github.com/KingPixil/wing
======
kbr
Hey Hackers!

I was working on a CSS framework and launched about a month back, people loved
using it, and it got #2 on Product Hunt. I added some new features and feel it
is ready, any feedback is appreciated!

------
mtmail
This looks really useful:

    
    
        <!-- Makes an element full screen -->
        <div class="full-screen"></div>

~~~
czxgodhack
Sarcasm?

